# On the frontlines in Swat valley



## Ravage (Jun 22, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/8112202.stm

Pakistan's military operations against militants in the north west of the country are a key test for the government. 

It has declared that the offensive in the Swat valley is almost over but many say that is optimistic. 

Panorama's John Sweeney has been given unprecedented access to the Pakistani army's offensive in Swat.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 30, 2009)

I saw the start of this the other night on BBC-W but I couldn't hear it because my coworkers decided to be loud and noisy at 0300 >< 

Thanks for the link, Rav. What I saw of it looked really good.


----------



## ComingBack (Jun 30, 2009)

Always such a bleak picture painted by the media when it comes to battling the taliban.  

On a seperate note, the guy at about 1:07 in the film...Was his AK bedazzled?  What a douche bag!


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 3, 2009)

Does anyone know a torrent where I can download the full thing?


----------

